# Ultimate Vape - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (5/4/18)

*Ultimate Vape – Coffee*

Flavour Description: A melodious fusion of bold espresso.

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 6mg
Mod: Pico 25
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment:
“Bold” is an understatement! Very strong, black, no sugar is the best way of describing this coffee. That could be acceptable if you like strong coffee, but it has an unpleasant taste. It was so bad that I had to change the coil as it “contaminated” other juice afterwards. What a waste of a coil! And as for the “melodious fusion” – the only “melodious fusion” was my unrepeatable words after vaping it.

Would I buy this juice again: Definitely not!

*EDIT: Corrected grammatical error*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (8/4/18)

*Ultimate Vape – Caramel Cappuccino*

Flavour Description: 
A melodious fusion of bold espresso and frothy cream with a hint of caramel thrown in to deliver supreme cappucino satisfaction.

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 6mg
Mod: Pico
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment:
After my experience with Ultimate Vape’s Coffee, https://www.ecigssa.co.za/ultimate-vape-juice-reviews.t48722/ I was dreading trying the Cappuccino, but surprisingly it’s not bad. It’s a darkish cappuccino, with a pleasant taste and a little sweetness.

Would I buy this juice again: No, because I’ve had better, but if someone wanted to try it I wouldn’t talk them out of it.


----------



## Spyro (8/4/18)

That first one sounds right up my alley


----------



## Hooked (8/4/18)

Spyro said:


> That first one sounds right up my alley



@Spyro Want it? Which area of CT do you work/live in?


----------



## Spyro (8/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Spyro Want it? Which area of CT do you work/live in?



I live in Newlands and work from home. I'll trade you though  I'm also in tableview often. Will send you a PM this eve!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

